

In free-trade fight, Ron Wyden emerges as key negotiating figure in Congress - walterbell
http://www.oregonlive.com/mapes/index.ssf/2015/03/in_free-trade_fight_ron_wyden.html

======
walterbell
From the article: _" Last week, Hatch announced he was delaying a hearing on a
fast-track bill because of Wyden's objections... several reports say one of
the big sticking points is over the rules determining how the Senate could
dump fast-track authority once it gets a look at a completed Trans-Pacific
agreement. Wyden reportedly wants 60 senators to be able to pull out of fast
track, while Hatch wants the threshold set at 67."_

From an EFF article released yesterday,
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/03/white-house-has-
gone-f...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/03/white-house-has-gone-full-
doublespeak-fast-track-and-tpp):

 _" TPP's ISP liability provisions could create greater incentives for
Internet and content providers to block and filter content, or even monitor
their users in the name of copyright enforcement.

... TPP's copyright provisions could lead to policies where ISPs would be
forced to implement costly systems to oversee all users' activities and
process each takedown notice they receive.

They could also discourage investment in new innovative start-ups, even those
that plan to "play by the rules", due to the risk that companies would have to
sink significant resources into legal defenses against copyright holders, or
face heavy deterrent penalties for infringement established by the TPP."_

